# فيديو يشرح كيفية تنصيب بريمافيرا p6.8



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء 

الى سيادتكم فيديو يشرح كيفية تنصيب برنامج البريمافيرا P6.8

اتمنى ان يستفيد به الجميع

و الى حضراتك اللينك الخاص بيه

http://www.mediafire.com/?bdpazqhg8mvdpa2

و شكرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 مايو 2011)

أخى العزيز المهندس/ أحمد الطيب 
أشكرك جدا" على إتصالكم بى لإخطارى بهذه المشاركه الجباره جعلكم الله دائما" فى منفعة الناس وزادكم علما" وأتمنى أن نتقابل حيث أن التعارف حتى الآن ورغم مرور اكثر من ثلاث سنوات على أول مكالمه أو أكثر لم نتقابل سوى من خلال التلفون أو الملتقى


----------



## محمد مطر (16 مايو 2011)

تحياتي أخي أحمد وشكرا لك على وضع الشرح مرة أخرة والذي هو من إعداد الأخ magnum1272003 (أحمد صبري) وقد وضعه سابقاً في المنتدى هنا....


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> تحياتي أخي أحمد وشكرا لك على وضع الشرح مرة أخرة والذي هو من إعداد الأخ magnum1272003 (أحمد صبري) وقد وضعه سابقاً في المنتدى هنا....




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

المهندس محمد مطر اولا كيف الحال؟ ثانيا اعتذر بجد عن هذا الخطاء لانى لا اعلم ان هذا الفيديو موجود من قبل و هو من اعداد زميل لنا و هو المهندس magnum1272003 لان هذا الفيدو قد جاء الى من قبل مهندس زميل لى فى العمل و رفعته هنا لكى يستفاد منه الجميع

فارجوا من حضرتك قبول اعتذارى كما ارجوا من المهندس magnum1272003 قبول اعتذارى ايضا لهذا الخطاء 

وشكرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 مايو 2011)

كم أنا فخور بإنتمائى لهذا الملتقى والتعامل الراقى بين الزملاء وقد سبق لى الوقوع فى نفس الموضوع مع المهندس جمال السيد وصححت الموضوع فى نفس الوقت أشكركم وأشكر صاحب المشاركه الأصلى واشكر حرص المهندس أحمد على الإعتذار عن الخطأ ولتفادى ذلك مستقبلا" يمكننا إضافة جمله تفيد أن المشاركه لزميل أو أنها من أحد المنتديات طالما أن الموضوع ليس من ضمن أعمالك الخاصه والله الموفق


----------



## محمد مطر (16 مايو 2011)

أنت كيف أحوالك أخي الكريم الطيب أحمد الطيب
افتقدناك كثيراً في المنتدى أنت والأخ محمود حازم....
كل التحية لكم

سأرفع قريباً إن شاء الله طريقة تنصيب الإصدارة الأحدث p6r8.1 التي رفعتها البارحة للمنتدى، فهي أكمل من الإصدار الثامن....


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> أنت كيف أحوالك أخي الكريم الطيب أحمد الطيب
> افتقدناك كثيراً في المنتدى أنت والأخ محمود حازم....
> كل التحية لكم
> 
> سأرفع قريباً إن شاء الله طريقة تنصيب الإصدارة الأحدث p6r8.1 التي رفعتها البارحة للمنتدى، فهي أكمل من الإصدار الثامن....



ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله

بس ياريت تكون مدعمة بالبرنامج و طريقة التنصيب و شكرا


----------



## magnum1272003 (17 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
حياك الله أخانا المهندس احمد الطيب
حياك الله أخانا المهندس محمود عياد
حياك الله أخانا المهندس محمد مطر 
أشكر للمهندس الجليل اخينا أحمد الطيب حرصه على نشر العلم لإخوانه 
وأشكر المهندس محمد مطر على توضيحه ووضع الأشياء في مكانها 
وأشكر للمهندس محمود حازم كلامه الطيب الرقيق
وسعيد أنا جدا بما رأيت في حواركم جميعا فبارك الله فيكم وكثر من أمثالكم في دنيا الهندسة


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 مايو 2011)

نحمد الله على سلامة الزملاء الذين افتقدناهم من زماااااااااااان، وخاصة المهندس محمود والزميل أحمد الطيب
نصبت بريمافيرا 8.1 ولكن عند فتحها ظهرت لي مشكلة الداتابيز اللعينة ، sql 2005 لم استطيع تنصيبها بكل الطرق التي علمتها، هل من حل؟
تحياتي للزملاء جميعا والعائدين


----------



## محمد مطر (17 مايو 2011)

انتظروا شرح تنصيب p6r8.1 قريباً


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 مايو 2011)

الزميل محمد مطر
السلام عليكم
نحن بإنتظار مشاركتك الرائعة
النسخة عندي لكني إحترت فيها، فقد تعطلت عندي كل النسخ السابقة من البرنامج، فأنا في ورطة
المشكلة العقيمة هي الداتا بيز، لا أدري لماذا هذه العقدة في البرنامج ، بصراحة مملة جدا


----------



## sayed anwar (17 مايو 2011)

الف شكر على هذا الشرح الرائع ولقد ساعدنى الشرح على تصتيب البرنامج كما انى عملت محاولات على الاصدارات السابقة ونجحت ومرة اخرى اكرر شكرى لكل من ساهم فى اعداد هذا الشرح ومن ثام بنشرة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 مايو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> انتظروا شرح تنصيب p6r8.1 قريباً




ان شاء الله


----------



## boushy (19 مايو 2011)

ياريت شرح طريقة تنصيب فيرشن 7 لو تكرمت الاخ الغالي


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (19 مايو 2011)

*شرح التنصيب p6 v7*



boushy قال:


> ياريت شرح طريقة تنصيب فيرشن 7 لو تكرمت الاخ الغالي



تجد طلبك على هذا الرابط يا هندسة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/lhHrheZ6/Install_product.html


----------



## حسام حجازي (6 يونيو 2011)

أخي المتميز البشمهندس / أحمد الطيب 

جزاكم الله عنا خيراً


----------



## salemo (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم الله يجزيكم الخير على المعلومات القيمة وارجو تزويدنا بتفاصيل فنية عن عملية اقلاع التيار في المحولات ومحطات التحويل وخاصة جزء الجهد المتوسط


----------



## magnum1272003 (10 يونيو 2011)

salemo قال:


> السلام عليكم الله يجزيكم الخير على المعلومات القيمة وارجو تزويدنا بتفاصيل فنية عن عملية اقلاع التيار في المحولات ومحطات التحويل وخاصة جزء الجهد المتوسط


مين ده؟وفين؟ وإزاي؟وليه؟وامتى؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يونيو 2011)

_*مجهودات ممتازة جدا جدا ...
جعلها الله جميعا فى ميزان حسناتك....
*_


----------



## فارس الزهراني (12 يونيو 2011)

ننتظرك يا غالي


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (14 يونيو 2011)

الله يباك فيك


----------



## saidelsayedab (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hmt241 (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهمندس وفقك الله


----------



## mostafa elkadi (30 يوليو 2011)




----------



## saidelsayedab (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## adeb11 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبوركت جهودك الطيبة وتقبل مني اجمل تحية


----------



## ahyassine (17 مايو 2012)

chokran


----------



## ابراهيم الشحات خلي (23 يونيو 2012)

عند فتح برنامج بريمافير p6v8.2 تظهر الرسالة ولايتم فتح البرنامج event code ECH-3843-7 ما الحل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sang (23 يونيو 2012)

جاري التحميل و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمدي شققي (11 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

